
Video game developers confess their hidden tricks - radley
https://www.polygon.com/2017/9/2/16247112/video-game-developer-secrets
======
Lordsandwhich
This is really cool. Things that only the developers and the most hardened and
dedicated of fans would have noticed.

As much as we feel like games are set micro universes with static rules, they
change for the sake of fun/intensity and that is wonderful.

